# Fragile Lives



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This isn't anything really important...Just me musing on how small, fragile, and amazing hedgehogs are. I'm sitting here right now with Lily, finally snuggling with her after a week and a half of minimal snuggling since our last good snuggle, and she's out like a light, curled up under my hand. She feels so fragile breathing under my hand, especially being underweight right now from not eating well and being sick. It's hard to believe that I've already had her for three years and at the same time, hard to believe that it's only been three years. I can't remember anymore what it was like to not have her to take care of in the evenings or talk about or snuggle with. 

It's also amazing to think that these animals have only been "domesticated" for 20-25 years. I know I struck hedgie gold with my sweet Lily, who's so willing to sleep under my hand and be kissed by me, but even for those of us who have huffy hedgies...just think about how far these guys have com in 20 years. They're tiny, cautious, little prey animals with only quills for protection against the big, scary world, yet we get the privilege of holding them, guarding them, and watching their activities and habits and, when we're lucky, we're rewarded with those little and big signs of trust - sleeping under our hand, being quicker to show us their face when it's their own human versus a stranger, kisses on the cheek or forehead, running to us for protection from the big bad vet or the scary outdoors, or even simply being willing to eat or walk around in front of us without fear of being attacked. 

No matter what your hedgie's personality is, take a moment the next time you have him/her out to reflect on how precious they are and look for whatever little signs you can find that signify the trust these little critters have given us. Those thoughts may help the next time you're struggling through bath time or nail clipping! :lol: 

(And sorry for such a sappy post...I got a bit sentimental all over Lily after gearing that a hedgie in a pet store near my friend just passed away from eating something funny.  )


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

It is amazing that this is still a somewhat wild animal, and look at how far we've come. Plus look at how much further we can get! Breeders are making incredible advances in temperament and personality


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ugh, typing with one hand = fail. 'Gearing' in that last line should be 'hearing'. And my thoughts exactly Daleo.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wonderfully worded. Truly.

I get those sappy feelings toward Milly at least once a week. I sometimes get struck with the same feelings when I spend time with my nephew. How small he is, how dependent he is on his grown ups, how easily he could be taken from me due to sickness, an accident, a crime, a family fight, etc... it sounds a bit corny comparing my feelings toward my pet to the feelings I have for my tiny human, but it's the truth. There's a chance that my fiance and I may not be able to have kids and I think, in a way, that makes me value and appreciate every inch of progress that Milly and I make together. I have motherly feelings over her, hehe :lol: 

I was just talking to my mom today about how wonderful building a relationship with a hedgie is. She is nervous around Milly and thinks I'm ridiculous for spending so much money on her and her things. I think I may have finally gotten it through my mom's head WHY it is that I ramble on about her, and spend money on her, and worry about her when I'm not home - the bond that Milly and I are creating is an honest one. When she's irritated with me, she tells me. When she wants my attention, she tells me. When she wants me to just leave her the **** alone, she tells me. She can't tell me in words, but she doesn't have to. I love having a complex relationship with a creature other than a human. Don't get me wrong, I love animals of all shapes and sizes. I have bonded with dogs and cats... but hedgehogs are special.

Look who's getting sappy now


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay, I need to get the hedgies out for another snuggle.   

Thank you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was beautifully written and so true. I get those feelings with my two, they are both so unique with different personalities. I feel lucky that they are mine


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Growing up, I had pets. And I did love them. But nowhere near the emotional attachment that I have for my hedgies. I think in part, it's bcause I haven't been able to have a pet for the past 20 years (hubby's alergies) & we don't have kids. I really was surprised by how different each of my hedgies are. They each have such personalities! I think when I was younger there was just so much more to focus on & so much to do. There still is, but now I need & appreciate being able to sit down for a little bit & just cuddle, or play or watch. I look forward to it every night & can't imagine being without it.

Lovely thread. Getting me all mushy so early in the morning.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just thinking that yesterday, actually. My dog, Buddy just turned 15, and his health is falling fast, but it feels like it couldn't have been fifteen years already. Then it feels like it's been my whole life (which, in reality, it kind of has) because my first memory is going to that little pet store and bringing him home. And now Delia is almost two, and I feel the same way about her. There's just that special bond you get with something you're responsible for, I guess, where you never want to lose them.


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

What a lovely post. I have one kiddo, two dogs and a lovely hedgie and I treat them all the same. I absolutely love and adore them. Luckily XiaoXiao puts up with my kisses because I kiss her as much as I kiss my daughter and my dogs. I hate to admit this but sometimes I just go and pick her up in the middle of the day just to give her some kisses. She doesn't seem to mind as she does not hiss or roll in a ball. I think she is just used to the "crazy food lady that likes to kiss me and let me sleep on her from 9pm to 11pm every night."


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post such lovely thoughts. I think those things sometimes too, and I try to remember the "cute" times when Phinneus is pooping all over my friends, or when I am scraping nasties off a wheel, or trying to cut nails. Their sweet little selves make up for it entirely.


----------

